# ¡¡¡¡¡Muy feliz cumple, Silvia Fernanda!!!!!



## Fernita

*Querida Silvia: *

*Antes de irme a dormir, quería desearte:*

*¡¡¡¡UN MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!*

*Con todo mi cariño,*

*Fernita. *

regalito​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Silvia!*_​ 
Espero que pases un día muy agradable y que este nuevo año de tu vida esté lleno de felicidad.​ 
Un abrazo,​ 
_Beatriz/Tampiqueña_​


----------



## polli

¡FELIZ CUMPLE SILVIA!
que tengas un muy lindo día
Besos
Paula


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡HOLA SILVIA!!

Muchisimas gracias por felicitarme en mi cumpleaños, en verdad es una concidencia grande que cumplamos la misma semana . Y ahora me toca a mi:

¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!​ 
¡Que cumplas muchos más!​


----------



## Gévy

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, SILVIA!

Y que lo disfrutes con todos los tuyos con mucha alegría.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SILVIA

Es un placer coincidir contigo y
esta es una buena oportunidad
para decirtelo

Un beso guapa
Rosalía​


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola. Silvia. Te deseo muchas felicidades y todo lo mejor para ti. Para mí es también un placer coincidir contigo.
Besos y muchas flores para ti.
Saludos cordiales
*


----------



## Eugin

Que pases un muy lindo cumple ¡y no te toque trabajar mucho!!!! 

¡Felicidades, hoy y siempre!!!!! 

Un gran abrazo, Eugin


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FELICIDADES SILVIA FERNANDA

Un regalito

Besitos


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡¡MUCCHAS FELICIDADES SILVIA!!*
*ESPERO QUE TENGAS (¿O HAYAS TENIDO?) UN MUY HERMOSO DÍA*
*RECIBE UN CARIÑOSO SALUDO Y ABRAZO*

quería enviarte un delicioso pastel que encontré, pero aún no doy con la forma, lo siento, ¡se ve suculento! ​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Silvia. Pásatelo muy bien y que cumplas muchos más y todo eso.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola queridas amigas y amigos foreros,
Muchas gracias  por acordarse de mi cumple y por todos sus buenos deseos!!!!!!!!!

Cariños para todos
Silvia


----------

